# mail "connexion au port 110 echoué"



## monvilain (4 Mai 2006)

Salut,

ça fait plusieurs fois qu'un point d'exclamation arrive à coté de ma  boite de réception sans que je ne change rien. D'habitude, je clique (comme il le dit) à coté du compte et tout refonctionne. Depuis hier, impossible de recevoir mes mails (l'envoi marche) il me dit:" connexion au port 110 a echoué; rester connecté ou se reconnecter"
Or, je n'ai rien changé dans mes comptes mail; toutes les infos sont bonnes!!!

J'ai un EMAIL wanadoo qui fonctionne, MAIL récupere les messages mais c'est sur un autre compte que ça bloque: une messagerie d'un hebergeur (site internet) OXITO! or elle a toujours fonctionné!!

help!

ps: MAIL 2.0.7
MAC 10.4.6


----------



## bucheron74 (4 Mai 2006)

une copine avait eu ce souci l'année passée, c'est la boite aux lettres qui est déconnectée 
Wanadoo coupe la ligne toutes les 24 heures pour changer l'adresse IP et ca déconnecte la boite aux lettres , il faut reconnecter la boite aux lettres 
mais cela m'étonnerait que ce soit ca , cela serait trop simple.


----------



## loudjena (5 Mai 2006)

barthelet2 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> ça fait plusieurs fois qu'un point d'exclamation arrive à coté de ma  boite de réception sans que je ne change rien. D'habitude, je clique (comme il le dit) à coté du compte et tout refonctionne. Depuis hier, impossible de recevoir mes mails (l'envoi marche) il me dit:" connexion au port 110 a echoué; rester connecté ou se reconnecter"
> Or, je n'ai rien changé dans mes comptes mail; toutes les infos sont bonnes!!!
> ...



En général ça vient du FAI, meilleurs résultats en activant l'authentification par mot de passe, pref/compte.


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (26 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour ! Je me permets de reposter sur cette discussion car quelqu'un de ma famille a plus au moins le même problème que barthelet2. 
Il possède un compte *Wanadoo* sur *Mail 1.3.11* et sous *Mac 0S X 10.3.9*. 
Mais le problème dure depuis plus d'une semaine, ça m'étonnerait donc que ce soit Wanadoo qui change son adresse IP ! 
Il reçoit bien ses e-mails sur Mail, mais ne peut pas en envoyer. Les messages restent dans la boîte d'envoi et un message d'alerte apparaît disant que *la connexion au port 110 a expiré*. 
Qu'est ce que ça signifie ? 
Quelqu'un voit-il se qu'on peut faire ?


----------



## monvilain (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

En fermant MAIL et le relançant (de memoire car tout est rentré dans l'ordre sans rien faire!!), la fonction est à nouveau disponible.

Il m'est arrivé aussi qq chose d'etrange c'est la fonction d'envoi dans "preference" de mail qui n'etait plus renseignée..
De memoire, j'avais rentré de nouveau les infos..

Si qqun a une info plus rationnelle??? (que d'attendre que tout rentre dans l'ordre sans rien faire..)


----------



## Inor (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour.

Pas plus tard qu'hier, j'ai eu ce Pb concernant le port 110.
Je suis sur Wanadoo ( Orange, maintenant ).
Je ne pouvais plus r&#233;cup&#233;rer le courrier ... *ni acc&#233;der &#224; Internet*.
Avec TechTool Pro, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; que _le Mac n'avait pas de Pb pour se connecter.
_
C'est donc le FAI qui est - momentan&#233;ment - en cause.  
Cela n'a gu&#232;re dur&#233;, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (27 Juillet 2006)

En fait, j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème ! (comme quoi, en cherchant bien) 
Dans Préférences Comptes de Mail, en dessous de "Serveur d'envoir (SMTP) : smtp.wanadoo.fr", il y a "Réglages du serveur", et c'est ici qu'il faut changer le port du serveur de 110 en 25.  

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## Inor (27 Juillet 2006)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème ! (comme quoi, en cherchant bien)
> Dans Préférences Comptes de Mail, en dessous de "Serveur d'envoir (SMTP) : smtp.wanadoo.fr", il y a "Réglages du serveur", et c'est ici qu'il faut changer le port du serveur de 110 en 25.
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos réponses.



Mon SMTP ( serveur d'envoi ) est - naturellement - sur le port 25.  
Qu'est-ce qui a pu modifier ton réglage ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (28 Juillet 2006)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Mon SMTP ( serveur d'envoi ) est - naturellement - sur le port 25.
> Qu'est-ce qui a pu modifier ton réglage ?



Alors, ça... J'en sais rien.


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Octobre 2006)

bon bah moi j'ai configurer un mail freesurf sur unibook aujourd'hui:
rien à faire:
impossible de receptionner les mails
j'ai tout essayé (je crois)

j'en envoie pourtant
dès que je fais recevoir : aucun message d'erreur mais boite vide!
bizarre...

help


----------



## Yanne (14 Octobre 2006)

barthelet2 a dit:


> Salut,
> ça fait plusieurs fois qu'un point d'exclamation arrive à coté de ma  boite de réception sans que je ne change rien. D'habitude, je clique (comme il le dit) à coté du compte et tout refonctionne. Depuis hier, impossible de recevoir mes mails (l'envoi marche) il me dit:" connexion au port 110 a echoué; rester connecté ou se reconnecter"



Ceci m'arrive de temps à autre depuis le rachat de mon FAI préféré (Tiscali) par les abrutis de chez Scarlet . Il me suffit de vider la boîte de réception sur le server pour que ça remarche. Apparemment il y a des FAI qui ne connaissent pas le mot "filtre anti-spam", je ne te raconte pas la quantité de mails que je reçois tous les jours...:casse:


----------



## cochonnou (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même souci depuis tout à l'heure, j'ai vérifié la configuration du serveur SMTP, je suis déjà sur le port 25.
Mon FAI est orange mais mon compte mail est une adresse Yahoo. Tu dis qu'il faut vider la boite de reception sur le serveur mais n'y a-t-il pas d'autres solutions?...Car je n'ai vraiment pas envie de vider ma boîte. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## stephane6646 (23 Octobre 2006)

j'ai rencontré le meme problème ce soir. j'ai réinscrit mon mot de passe dans le trousseau et ça a fonctionné à nouveau...


----------



## stephane6646 (23 Octobre 2006)

mauvaise nouvelle: le message avec "la connexion au serveur pop.mail.yahoo.fr sur le port 100 a expiré est de nouveau apparu... je n'y comprends rien...


----------

